# Starting my yard



## Flabos74 (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m starting a yard and I have be raised around game but I’m ready to start myself what would be some good advice or places to read up on knowledge??


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I recommend going to shows and meeting some established dog people. Find a mentor and learn before breeding.


----------

